# Kierkegaard



## Pmoon (Oct 27, 2016)

I've recently started reading "The Sickness Unto Death", and I find it hard to follow. I can't tell if he is genuinely writing as a believer in Christ, or if he's an existentialist first and uses Christianity as a medium to express those ideas. That said, I think he brings up a lot of interesting points and things to consider. 

I was curious about what other people's opinion of him might be.


----------



## Philip (Oct 28, 2016)

1) SK is a Christian, who is challenging the moralism in the church and society of his day. He's definitely not reformed, but still Christian.

2) Look on the title page and you'll notice the name "Anti-Climacus" on it. SK wrote nearly all of his books under pseudonyms because he wrote from different perspectives, again to challenge the church's moralism from different angles, and to posit living faith as the solution.


----------

